# Can someone shed light on this photo?



## <simon> (Jul 9, 2008)

I has recently found this photo of several troops mounted on horses.
I believe the third one from the right is my Great, Great Uncle, Neil Cameron.

Neil was in an artillery battalion (i think), but that doesnt explain the horses.
Can anyone give me some info regarding this photo?

Location? Other people?

Cheers
Simon


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2008)

G'day Simon, here is some info I found after a quick search regarding your Great Uncle.

Neil Wilson Cameron (occupation- Stock and station agent) enlisted on the 24th of June 1915. He embarked on HMAT Wiltshire in Melbourne on the 18th Nov 1915 as a Gunner in the 11th Battery, 4th Field Artillery Brigade.

As a Bombardier in the 15th Battery, 5th Field Artillery Brigade he was awarded the Military Medal on the 5th Sep 1918. His citation read -


> For conspicuous gallantry and devotion to duty on the night 31st August/ 1st September 1918 at Heriecourt near Peroure. This non commissioned officer was in charge of the signal communications of his Battery, the sections of which were acting independently. The positions were heavily shelled throughout the night and the maintenance of the lines extremley difficult and dangerous, but by his untiring efforts and great bravery he maintained communications throughout. He set a splendid example to all ranks.


Signed Major General Charles Rosenthal
Commanding Second Australian Division.

His award was gazetted in London on the 17th June 1919 by which time he had already arrived back in Australia (on the 27th Apr 1919).

HTH


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 9, 2008)

Regarding the Pic, his unit, the 11th Bty, 4th FA Bde, 2nd Div AIF was in Egypt in 1915, the 2nd Div went to France in April 1916, so I'm guessing the pic was taken when he was a Gunner in the 4th somewhere in Egypt.

BTW the place names in the citation weren't clear so no doubt I have spelt them wrong.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the photo, Simon.

well done Wildcat on the research


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 9, 2008)

Heinz said:


> Thanks for sharing the photo, Simon.
> 
> well done Wildcat on the research



Top stuff Guys!


----------



## timshatz (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeah, pretty good research there. Impressive.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks heaps for that Wildcat

The family was very interested to read that citation!

Some impressive research indeed!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 11, 2008)

Your welcome Simon. All this info is available from the Australian War Memorial Australian War Memorial: One of the world's great museums where you can research your family members. It is also possible to purchase a copy of their service records which are far more detailed then what you get online.


----------



## joy17782 (Jul 11, 2008)

very good !!!!!!!!!!! I like reading stuff like that !!!!!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2008)

Wildcat!!


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

we have just recently purchased my Grandfathers RAAF record I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Cool Alex. I can't remember if you've told us before but what did he do in the RAAF?


----------



## <simon> (Jul 16, 2008)

My great uncle flew Mosquitos in the UK

Amazing talking to him, apparently the yanks were more likely to shoot at you than the gerries!!

My grandfather was just about to graduate on Spitfires but the war ended (probably just as well!!)
I have my grandfathers Spitfire training manual which is great to read through!!


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2008)

Simon do you know what Squadrons your Grandfather flew in?


----------



## Heinz (Jul 16, 2008)

Very interesting Simon!

Wildcat he was part of the 3rd Communications Squadron. Patchy family opinions on what exactly he did so hence we bit the bullit and bought his records.


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 16, 2008)

Ah, I remember you asking about the comm units. If you post or PM me his name, I'll do some searching for you, if you like.


----------



## <simon> (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey Wildcat,

Can't remember what sqn he was in off the top of my head, next time I see I shall ask. His name is Colin Cameron. You seem great at finding info so maybe you could find some about him? Don't fuss over it. I've done a bit of research but most sites seem to have info on people killed in action, not just people who served.
My grandfather though had not finished his pilot training yet and therefore had not been posted to a sqn.

Cheers
Simon


----------

